# Irish lamb stew



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2-3 lbs of lamb chops
5 medium or 12 baby carrots
5 medium or 12 baby onions
8 potatoes
1 pint beef stock
sprig of tyme
1 table sponn of chopped fresh chives

Pre heat oven to 350 degs.

Cut chops in half and trim excess fat. gentlt heat some oil in a large skillet. Peel onions and acrrots. If they are small, leave them as they are, if they are large, cut into chunks. Slightly brown lamb chops in skillet adn the transfer in a casserole dish. Toss the onions and carrots into the pan. Build the meat, carrots and onions in layers in the casserole dish and season each layer with salt and pepper. De-glaze the pan with the beef stock and pour into the casserole dish. Peel the potatoes and lay them on top the meat and vegetables. They will steam as the stew cooks. Season the potatoes with a spring of tyme. Bring to a boil and then cover and place in the oven until stew is cooked. When the stewa is cooked pour off the cooking liquid, de-grease and re heat in another sauce pan. Add parsley and chives and pour it back ovewr the stew and bring back to a boil and serve from the pot. 

Serve with a good rustic or sour dough bread.


----------

